
4 Reasons Why This Piano Design Can Radically Improve the Way You Make Music - j_rcht
https://medium.com/@jrcht/4-reasons-why-this-piano-design-can-radically-improve-the-way-you-make-music-aebdc41e8592
======
bjoli
Could I maybe get a better comparison to the regular piano? I'd like to know
why some keys are labeled non-tonal.

~~~
j_rcht
The four labeled keys are visual cues for an alternative music notation called
Dodeka. For more information, please feel free to watch this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szhNwuc7YdU&frags=pl%2Cwn](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szhNwuc7YdU&frags=pl%2Cwn)
and/or this article: [http://www.dodeka.info/dodeka-blog/how-to-read-dodeka-
sheet-...](http://www.dodeka.info/dodeka-blog/how-to-read-dodeka-sheet-music/)

~~~
bjoli
I might be a bit conservative, but this seems like a regular chromatic
keyboard and the music notation seems to add little readability and I can't
see much advantage. I am however speaking as a very notebound musician
(professional bassoon player).

What are your experience with beginners?

~~~
j_rcht
Yes, you are not quite the target audience. :-). True, it's a chromatic and
isomorphic layout as you can reproduce the same interval/pattern wherever on
the keyboard to produce a specific chord, scale, piece. As for our experience,
we conducted a quick study with beginners and the results (although small) are
quite convincing, in particular with regard to note recognition and speed of
play. See for yourself: [http://www.dodeka.info/dodeka-blog/study-on-dodeka-
easier-wa...](http://www.dodeka.info/dodeka-blog/study-on-dodeka-easier-way-
to-learn-music/)

